# أسباب خسارة شركات المقاولات



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (9 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72326.html​الزملاء الكرام
العنوان كبير والإجابة عليه أكبر
بكل بساطة دعاني صاحب الشركة (الشيخ) لمكتبه وقال لي(بصفتي مهندس خبرة جديد على الشركة)
ليه حنا نخسر وغيرنا يربح؟
أبغاك تقول لي ويش نسوي للشركة عشان تربح

ما رأي الزملاء بالسؤال؟
كيف أبدا؟
ما هي محاور الموضوع؟
في رأسي مواضيع كثيرة جدا لتطوير الشركة ولكن هل من دعم من الزملاء من الذين مروا بهذه التجربة النادرة (تطوير شركات المقاولات)


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (9 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
سؤالك جميل أخي عبدالرحمن ومباشر ومفيد ، لماذا تخسر شركات المقاولات؟ والاجابة عليه واسعة وطويلة حيث ان المؤثرات التي تتعلق به كثيرة. ومع أن شركات المقاولات لها خصوصية فيما يتعلق بطبيعة عملها ، الا ان سهولة دخول قطاع المقاولات يجعل الكثير يعتقد بسهولتها وأنها مستودع للأرباح ، لكن الامر ليس بهذه السهولة على الاطلاق ، فالنسبة الاكبر من الشركات التي تُعلن إفلاسها هي شركات مقاولات ، وذلك لأن العملية معقدة ودقيقة وتحتاج الى تخطيط وتحكم كبيرين.
أعتقد شخصياً ان السبب الرئيسي في موضوع الخسائر يتعلق بمدى القدرة على التحكم في التدفقات النقدية Cash flow فبدون معرفة التدفقات المستقبلية والفعلية والتخطيط لها بدقه سواء التدفقات الواردة أو التدفقات النقدية الصادرة لا يمكن التنبؤ بالمشاكل ومبادرة حلولها قبول وقوع المشاكل او زيادة احتمال عدم إمكانية حلها. السيولة النقدية تجعل المقاول إما سلطان او سجين ،، او على الاقل كادحٌ طول عمره. ومع أن هذا الامر ينطبق على كل المنشاءآت التجارية ، الا انه واضح بشكل كبير في شركات المقاولات ، لأن الدفع في الغالب على الانجاز ، فإذا لم يكن لدى المقاول سيولة يستطيع بها إنجاز ما يمكن ان يجعله يستحق اموالا على هذا الانجاز ، فإنه لن يتمكن من تطوير التدفقات الوارده في الوقت الذي يستمر فيه نزيف التدفقات الصادرة حتى يصل الى الوقت الذي لا يستطيع فيه الحركة فيتوقف.
هناك عوامل اخرى مهمه كأسلوب الادارة وتوفر الطاقات البشرية المؤهلة ، والتسعير ، وإدارة المشتروات ، وأمور أخرى متعدده لها بالتأكيد ثأتير قوي على موضوع الارباح والخسائر. وللإجابة على سؤالك عن ما يمكن أن تعمله حتى تربح الشركة ،، أنصحك أولا بالتأني في دراسة الوضع الحالي حتى تضع يدك على الجرح ، أي تعرف المشكلة اولا من أين ، هل هناك خطأ في التسعير ، هل التكاليف الغير مباشرة عالية ، هل التدفقات النقدية غير متوازنه ، كيف يتم تمويل المشاريع ، ماهي إجراءآت الصرف على الاعمال ، مدى الصلاحيات ، وهكذا ،، في الغالب إذا عرفت الداء سهل عليك وصف الدواء.

الخطوة الثانية ، او المتوازية مع الخطوة الاولى ، هي ان تقوم بعمل تدفق نقدي لكل مشروع على حده ، ثم تقوم بعمل تدفق نقدي لجميع المشاريع ، وللشركة ككل اذا كان هناك نشاطات اخرى غير المشاريع. عندما يكون التدفق دقيقا ، يسوضح لك المشكلة بشكل يجعل من السهولة التفكير في الحلول ، إما بالبحث عن تمويل خارجي في حالة العجز او زيادة معدلات التحصيل او تغيير الخطط فيما يتعلق بنسب الانجاز لتركيز السيولة في الاشهر المتوقع فيها العجز وهكذا ، كما يمكن التفكير في الاستثمار الامثل للأموال في حالة الزيادة.

أدعو الله لك بالتوفيق.


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (9 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع فعلا كبير 

ويحوي في جنباته اسباب كثيرة جدا اخونا عبد الرحمن

فاسباب تعثر الشركات المقاولة كثيرة
وقد يكون سبب فشل شركة ما هو سبب انطلاقة الاخرى

لذا
اضم صوتي الى الصوت الخبير للدكتور فيصل الشريف
بانه عليك اولا دراسة الوضع الحالي للشركة
بشكل فني ومتناسب مع المدة الزمنية المتاحة لك لاعداد تقريرك او رؤيتك

وكمحاور عريضة:

- فان لكل شركة اقسام في هيكلها التنظيمي يجب دراسته اولا

ثم التعرف على نتائج كل قسم منها 
سواء تنفيذ او مشتروات او عقود او مخازن او او
ستجد في بعضها تسريبا قد يسبب تراجع للشركة قد يكون غير منظورا الا بتدقيق فني 

ويمكن ان تتعرف على نتائج تلك الاقسام بالنظر في اعمالها ومدى شكاوى الاقسام الاخرى منها

- ثم ان المراكز المالية للمشاريع وللشركة يمكن ان تعطيك اضاءات على اين الخلل ومن اين تبدأ
فالمرجو التعرف على المراكز المالية وعلى الميزانية الاخيرة للشركة 
للتعرف على التكاليف ومدى تناسبها مع اعمال وسعة الشركة

- كذلك مدى كفاءة الزملاء العاملين بالمشروعات وبالاخص مديري المشاريع وماهي شكاواهم ورؤيتهم

- ايضا متابعة العمالة في الانتاجية والجودة 
فالحرص على ضبط الجودة بالمشروعات هي تقلل التكاليف

- كذلك الخطط التدريبية لفرق العمل الرئيسية بالشركة ومدى فاعلية نتائجها على المشروعات

- ايضا هل يوجد منهجية بالشركة ؟ 
تقوم على اساسها عمليات الادارة بالمكتب الرئيسي والمشاريع
؟
تلك نقطة فيصلية 
لان منهجية العمل باعتماد خطوات واجراءات, متعارف على انها تؤدي الى نجاح المشروعات
لان المنهجية الفنية للعمل تعمل على ضبط المدخلات والخرجات وبأدوات معروفة لكل خطوة 
اضافة الى الية مراقبة وضبط لاي خطوة فنية بالمشاريع
تؤدي الى تقليل الخسائر وزيادة جودة العمل مما يوفر الكثير من الموارد والطاقات

وتلك المنهجية يجب ان تعد من قبل متخصصون يضعونها للشركة بكافة اقسامها لتحقق الفائدة 
وبشكل تدريجي ومتناسب مع ملاءمتها مع العاملين وكفاءتهم

ومن تلك المنهجيات ما يتم تدريسه في كورسات الـ Project Management Professional
وهي معروفة للكثيرين 
من منهجية ال PMI
ويمكن دراستها وتعلمها وتطبيقها 
ولو انني انصح بان يقوم بها خبراء يطبقونها على اقسام الشركة كلها

حتى يكون اداء كل مديري المشاريع في اي مشروع كان بنفس خطوات العمل وبنفس الفهم والتطبيق


كل هذا يؤدي الى تقليل الخسائر وزيادة الانتاجيات وبالتالي تقليل التكاليف 
مما يحذو بالشركة للتنافس في سوق العمل وزيادة مدخولاتها وارباحها

وبالتوفيق


----------



## eng_houssam (9 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أود أولاً شكر أخي عبد الرحمن على طرحه هذا الموضوع الذي هو قديم وجديد بنفس الوقت قدمه متعلق بقدم شركات المقاولات وجدته تاتي من كونه موضوع يطرح نفسه باستمرار.
كما أود شكر أخواي فيصل الشريف ونهر النيييل على مداخلاتيهما القيمة.

لقد طرحت من قبل في منتدانا هذا العديد من المشاركات القريبة من هذا الموضوع وسوف اعيد هنا طرح بعض الأمور التي لها صلة بالموضوع .

أخي الكريم إن عملية تطوير أي مشروع لابد لها من المرور بمراحل عدة وهي 
الفكرة - الإعداد للمناقصة - نيل المشروع والمضي بالتنفيذ - تسليم المشروع - بدء مرحلة الضمان
على العموم أهم مراحل المشروع هي إعداد المناقصة ومرحلة التنفيذ .
بما أن الشركة التي تعمل فيها شركة ليست حديثة العهد لذا لا بد من تحديد أمور عديدة وهي كالتالي .
المصاريف الثابتة المتعلقة بالشركة من :


مصاريف إدارية
مصاريف طاقة
مصاريف كهرباء
مصاريف تخزين ونقل
مصاريف ضرائب
مصاريف أخرى ذات صلة
وبعد ذلك لا بد من تحديد الدخولات السنوي التي تحصلها الشركة
أيضاً تحديد رأس المال الموظف من قبل الشركة والديون الأجنبية المترتبة على الشركة
من عملية تحديد هذه الأمور والتي يجب أن يقوم بها قسم المحاسبة التابع لكل قسم من أقسام الشركة وتقديمه التقرير الواجب يمكنك أخي من القيام بتحديد موضع الخلل
أيضاً يجب ألا تنسى أخي من تحديد الواردات المستقبلة أو الدفوعات المستقبلية للشركة وعادة يكون الدورة الزمنية لذلك العام الواحد.

بالعودة لمراحل المشروع أخي اهم مرحلة هي مرحلة الإعداد الصحيح للمناقصة وهنا ينبع السؤال :
كيف يكون عطائي للمناقصة صحيحاً ويحقق الربح لي ؟
من هنا اخي لا بد من مراجعة الأمور التالية وهي :


تحديد كل المعوقات التي قد تعترض تنفيذ المشروع ومدى تأئيرها على فترة تنفيذه
تحديد الدفوعات المالية الأساسية اللازمة للمشروع وهنا يجب أن يكون الموضوع دقيق قدر الإمكان وألا يتم اغفال أي بند أي كان لأن أي خطاً في الحساب قد يكلف الشركة خسارة لا بأس بها
تحديد المهام من المشروع التي يتوجب على الشركة تنفيذها وبعض شركات المقاولات تغفل عن هذا الأمر لأن هدفها يكون فقط نيل المناقصة وبالتالي تقع في مشاكل قانونية متعلقة بسير التنفيذ فيما بعد لعدم تحديدها بنود المهام بدقة
يجب أيضاً دراسة الوضع الاقتصادي الحالي للسوق ولفترة تمتد على فترة تنفيذ المشروع المقترحة لتحديد مدى توفر الموارد البشرية أو المادية بالسوق ومدى ثبات اسعارها
مراجعة مواصفات الجودة للأعمال المنفذة بدقة بالغة لأن هذا الأمر ماتغفل عنه كثير من الشركات وتوقعها بمشاكل مابعد تسليم المشروع
وأخيراً دراسة دقيقة لوضع المتقدمين لكسب المشروع والمنافسة بالسوق ومدى العرض والطلب
هذه الأمور برمتها يمكن أن يحقق لك أخي رؤية أفضل قبل الاقدام على تنفيذ أي مشروع وتحديد السعر الأنسب لك والذي يحقق الربح الجيد.
اما مرحلة التنفيذ فيجب أخي الكريم أن لا تنسى أن اهم ما يميز هذه المرحلة امران وهما :


أن كمية السيولة المادية الواجب توظيفها في بداية المشروع تكون بمرحلة ببداية مرحلة التنفيذ كبيرة جداً ومن ثم تتناقص مع تقدم زمن المشروع وهو الذي يجب أن يتم حسابه في حالة وضع الموازنة المادية للمشروع وفي حالة عدم حساب رأس المال اللازم بالبداية يؤدي إلى اعاقة التنفيذ بالشكل المطلوب وهو ما تقوم به بعض شركات المقاولات الصغيرة التي لا تملك رأس المال المناسب أو الدعم الأجنبي المناسب الأمر الذي يجعله تعتمد على الدفوعات المادية للأعمال المنفذة وفي حال تأخر هذه الدفوعات من قبل مالك المشروع قد يؤدي إلى افلاسها
الأمر الثاني مدى توافر تنفيذ بنود المشروع مع ماهو محسوب له زمنياً
كل هذه الأمور برمتها يجب متابعتها بدقة لتحقيق ربح لشركة المقاولات .
طبعاً هناك العديد من الأمور الأخرى كالدراسة القانونية الصحيحة أيضاً وماإلى ذلك .....

أرجو أن اكون قد افدت والله أعلم


----------



## حسن مشهور (10 نوفمبر 2008)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> الزملاء الكرام
> العنوان كبير والإجابة عليه أكبر
> بكل بساطة دعاني صاحب الشركة (الشيخ) لمكتبه وقال لي(بصفتي مهندس خبرة جديد على الشركة)
> ليه حنا نخسر وغيرنا يربح ؟
> ...


 
الأخ/ عبد الرحمـن المحترم
الموضوع ، كما ذكرت سيادتك ، يطول شرحه . وقد غطى الإخوة الزملاء الكثير من الجوانب الهامة التي تعد من الأسباب المباشرة في تعثر العديد من شركات المقاولات .

ولكن عودة إلى طلب صاحب الشركة معرفة أسباب الخسارة ، أعتقد أنه يجب عليك القيام بمراجعة وتقـييم بعض مشاريع الشركة السابقة (الخاسرة منها ، وكذلك الرابحة) للخروج ببعض النتائج /المؤشرات التي قد تساعد في معرفة المنهجية التي إتبعـتها الشركة في تسعير و تنـفيذ تلك المشاريع ، وعقد المقارنات المالية .. ودراسة أساليب إدارة تلك المشاريع ومدى حرفيتـها .. وربط تلك الأساليب بالنتائج التي توصلت إليها الشركة (مشاريع رابحة أو خاسرة) . 

كذلك فحص هيكل الشركة الإداري ومدى ملاءمته لطبيعة عمل الشركة ، من حيث توفر الكفاءات من مهندسي العقود ، محاسبي الكميات ، مهندسي التنفيذ/الإنشاءات ، مهندسي التخطيط ، رؤساء العمال ، العمالة الفنية المدربة ، العمالة الغير فنية ، ...وهكذا ، فضلاً عن توفر باقي العناصر الإدارية الأخرى .

وغالباً ما تـغـفل الكثير من شركات المقاولات القيام بمراجعة وتقييم المشاريع المنتهية للوقوف على أسباب نجاحها أو فشلها . وغالباً ما يتم إلقاء اللوم على مهندس الشركة (المدير) ، وإتهامه بقلة الخبرة وعدم الكفاءة ، والذي في كثير من الأحيان يطلب إليه القيام بالعديد من المهام (المذكورة أعلاه) إما ضـغطاً للمصاريف ، أو لعدم إدراك الإدارة العليا لأهمية تلك التخصصات وتأثيرها (سلباً أو إيجاباً) على النتيجة النهائية لأي مشروع .

أعتقد أنك بإتباعك أسلوباً علمياً في تقييم أداء الشركة خلال الفترة السابقة ستكتشف إفـتقـار الشركة للحرفية في الكثير من الجوانب ، بدءاً من إختيار الفريق الفني ، مروراً بالفريق الإداري والمالي .. وأعدك بأنك ستجد رفضاً قاطعاً من صاحب الشركة للنتائج التي ستتوصل لها ، أو قبولاً / إعترافاً منه بأنه قد يكون أحد أسباب فشل شركته . 

والله أعلم .


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (10 نوفمبر 2008)

المهندس حسن ،كلامك صحيح لأنني بدأت الاحظ أن صاحب الشركة قد يكون عنصر من عناصر الفشل


----------



## smi (10 نوفمبر 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء 
ان هذا الموضوع هام جدا و جميل ارجوا ان يشارك الجميع فيه باراءهم و يمدونا بخبراتهم 
حيث ان الماجستير الحاصل علية يركز على توقع الخسائر و الربح لاي مشروع هندسي فكان جزء من دراستى هو اسباب الخسارة لاي مشروع و هي تلخصت في :
نوعية المشروع ( الحكوميه - خدمات -هدايا للاصدقاء-استثمار)فيجب تحديد نوعيات المشاريع التى تسند للشركة
مكان المشروع
حجم المشروع و مدى ملائمة امكانات الشركة لتنفيذة
عدد العاملين و نوعية تدريبهم و كفاءاتهم
مدى الاعتماد على مقاولي الباطن 
كفاءة مقاولي الباطن ( و قد ظهر ان 70% من مشاكل المشروع تظهر بسبب عدد دقة اختيار المقاول و السعر المتفق معة للبنود)
عدم دقة الزمن المحدد للتنفيز ( خاصة بعد عمل خطة للتعويض فانها تكون بغير خبرة و معلومات دقيقة)
عدم دقة السعر في المناقصة
ضعف الجودة في التنفيذ
وهي كلها بدون ترتيب حيث انها تختلف من شركة لاخري ومن مشروع لاخر و هكذا 
اتمنى ان اكون اضفت معلومة في هذا المجال


----------



## حسن مشهور (10 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ/ عبد الرحمن

عودة إلى موضوعك :
" أسباب خسارة شركات المقاولات"​ 

أعتقد أنه من الأسباب المهمة المؤدية للخسارة :​
المشاركة في مناقصات (بغـرض إكتساب الخبرة) تفوق في حجمها طاقة وإمكانيات الشركة . وهذا ليس عـيباً ، أي المشاركة لإكتساب الخبرة ، بل يجب على شركات المقاولات العمل على تنويع خبراتها والمشاركة في مشاريع متنوعة ( مدارس ، مراكز صحية ، مستشفيات ، أندية رياضية ، مجمعات سكنية ، أبراج ، ....) وإن كانت هناك شركات تفضل التخصص في مشاريع بعينها . ولكن يجب إدراك أن نجاح شركة مقاولات في إنجاز مشروع عيادة أو مركز صحي لا يؤهلـها لبناء مستشفى متخصص . وعليها في مثل هذه الحالة (المشاركة في مناقصة متخصصة) الإستعانة بمدير مشاريع (وقد تكون أتعابه مكلفة) سبق له إنجاز مشاريع من هذا النوع والحجم ، والإستفادة من خبراته في تدريب وتأهيل طاقم الشركة الأصلي. وهنا تكون الشركة قد إستـثمرت أموالها بذكاء .
غـياب الإدارة الهندسية المؤهلة والقادرة على دراسة وتسعـير المناقصات بأسلوب علمي . بدءاً من دراسة الرسومات والمواصفات وإشتراطات ونموذج العقد ، خطة العمـل وما تتطلبه من موارد مالية وبشرية ومعدات ، وإنتهاءاً بتسعير كافة البنود معتـمدة على نسب مخاطرة مدروسة .
إغـفال شركات المقاولات لأهمية المراجعة المستمرة لنتائج المناقصات ، وتحليل الأسعار للوقوف على أسباب نجاحها أو فشلها في الفوز بالمناقصات . وقـد تفاجأ بحقيقة يصعب عليها قبولها ، ألا وهي أن سبب فوزها بالمناقصات يعود أساساً لعدم إحتسابها للمصاريف الإدارية ، أو عدم إستناد نسبة الأرباح المضافة إلى أي حسابات منطقية ، أو في كثير من الأحيان ، لإنشغال شركات المقاولات الأخرى المشاركة في المناقصة بمشاريع أكبر وعدم رغبتها في الحصول على المناقصة كأن تلجىء إلى التسعير المبالغ فيه . وتكون النتيجة هي فوز الشركة بالمناقصة (بالصدفة البحتة) إعتقاداً منها بأحقيـتها وجدارتها ، غير مدركة أن سبب فوزها هو عزوف الشركات الأخرى .
عدم إعتماد بعض الشركات للأسلوب العلمي في إدارة المشاريع . على خلفية أنها (إدارة المشاريع) مجرد فذلكة إخترعهـا وروج لها بعض مدعي العِـلم للترويج لبضاعتهم (لأنفسـهم) . وسيجد كل مدير مشروع متمرس ومتـمسك بما تعلمه من فنون إدارة المشاريع معارضة ومواجهة من كافة العاملين بالشركة بدءاً من صاحب الشركة لأصغـر العاملين بها . فما يطلبه مدير المشروع من ضرورة وجود طاقم تسعير وتحليل أسعار (محاسب كميات) ، ومخطط مالي ، ومهندس موقع هو في حقيقة الأمر مصاريف إضافية لا مبرر لها . وطلبات الإفادة اليومية (Feedback) من رؤساء العمال بالموقع (Superintendants/Foremen) تمثل عملاً إضافياً (ورقابياً) هم في غنى عنه . وطلب تفاصيل/دراسة مالية عن إستهلاك معدات الشركة وكيفية تحميلها على المشروع هو في الحقيقة إختبار للقائمين على صيانة وتشغيل المعدات (الورشة) وكذلك للمحاسبين ، لا يرغب أياً منهم الدخول فيه خشية إفتضاح أمرهم وطريقة أدائهم لعملهم .
إرجاع نجاح المشروع (هذا إن حدث) لصاحب الشركة ومثابرته ، أو للمحاسب الحريص على كل قرش من التبديد الغير مبرر لمدير المشروع . أما الفشل/الخسارة فمرجعه لمدير المشروع الحديث العهد بالمقاولات المتخـفي وراء شهادة الـ PMP .
وللموضوع بقية .


----------



## foratfaris (11 نوفمبر 2008)

أويد الاخوة الزملاء وخصوصا الاخ حسن ..واضيف الاتي :
-ببساطة شديدة اخونا (الشيخ ) اكتشف انه يخسر...
وهنا لب منهجية pmi التي تنص على وضع خطة ( قبل ) بداية المشروع ثم (متابعتها ) خلال حياة المشروع + المتوقع للمشرو ع....الى انهاء المشروع ...
وضع خطة واقعية و مقارنة الواقع بالمخطط هي روح الموضوع........
وللحديث بقية


----------



## النائف (11 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله اخي عبدالرحمن ، وفعلا سؤال كبير وللاجابة عليه الاجابة الوافية الشافية ومعرفة الداء ووصف الدواء تحتاج الى دراسة وتدقيق ومراجعة لكل صغيرة وكبيرة في الشركة تحتاج من مكاتب استشارية متخصصة من ثلاثة الى ستة اشهر ، ولكن هناك بعض النقاط العامة التي من الممكن ان تؤدي الى خسارة شركات المقاولات او اي نشاط تجاري ، فمن ذلك مصاريف التشغيل ومدى توائمها مع ارباح الشركة فمن الممكن ان يتم على مصاريف التشغيل والمصاريف النثرية دون مراعاة النتائج العكسية على ربحية الشركة ، ايضا الهدر العام والصرف من راس مال الشركة ، ايضا من مسببات الخسائر الدخول في مشاريع في مجال جديد على الشركة وبأقيام تعاقدية عالية ، ليس لدى الشركة دارية بهذه الجهات المالكة الجديدة ممكن ان تكون قاصمة الظهر لتلك الشركة - ايضا من المسببات التي توقع الشركة في الخسائر عدم عمل خطة للتدفق النقدي لاي مشروع وكيف يتم الصرف عليه وكم قيمة المستخلص الشهري المستهدف لهذا المشروع ، اما ان يكون الصرف ارتجالي ومركزي من صاحب الشركة بدون الرجوع الى الادارة المالية وادارة المشاريع في ترشيد الصرف على المشروع والرجوع الى خطة التدفق النقدي ، بالتالي يجد صاحب الشركة انه يصرف على مشاريع الشركة من خلال الاحتياطي العام للشركة والذي بالعادة يكون 10% من اجمالي ارباح الشركة السنوية ، ايضا من المسببات عدم وجود هيلكة ادارية واضحة ووصف وضيفي دقيق لكل وظيفة في هذه الشركة بحيث لاتعتمد الشركة على اشخاص معينيين بغيابهم يتوقف العمل وانما هذا الشخص وضع في هذا المكان للقيام بالاعمال التالية وفي حالة غيابة يؤتى بشخص مؤهلاته وخبراته تتناسب مع ماهو مطلوب لهذه الوظيفه وانا اقصد هنا ان يكون هناك عمل اداري منظم ، وهنا اتذكر مقولة لاحد زملائنا يقول اذا اردت ان تتعرف على كيفية العمل في المواقع فقط عليك بزيارة الشركة وملاحظة النظام الادراي فيها فاذا كان المكتب مرتب فاعلم ان الموقع مرتب والعكس كذلك ، ايضا ان يكون اختيار العاملين في الشركة اختيار صحيح ومناسب للاعمال التي تطلب منهم فهذا سيؤدي الى زيادة ارباح الشركة والعكس كذلك ، فشركات المقاولات عادة تتكون من الادارات التالية :
الادراة المالية 
ادارة المشاريع بكامل اقسامها سواء الدارسات والمناقصات او المكتب الفني ....
ادارة المشتريات والمستودعات 
ادارة شؤون الموظفين ، وهذه مهمه جدا حيث استقرار الموظف عامل اساس في زيادة ربحية الشركة 
ادارة الصيانة ، اذا كان الشركة لديها معدات كبيره ومتنوعه 
[اخيرا 
عليك ان ترى هل هذه الادارات موجودة في الشركة ام لا ، اذا كانت موجودة هل الموظفون بهذه الادارة على كفاءة ام لا ، ايضا مراجعة المصاريف التشغيلة للشركة واربحاها السنوية وهل الصرف في الوجه المطلوب ام صرف وهدر في نفس الوقت ، ومن هذا المنطلق تضع يدك على الجرح وتقترح دعوة مكاتب استشارية متخصصة في دراسة واعادة هيكلة الشركة مع مايتناسب مع اهدفها المكتوبه .
هذا مااستحضرني الان ومعذرة اذا كان هناك تكرار في الرد ، فانا لم اطلع لردود الاخوة الزملاء .
وتقبلو تحياتي ومروري 
شكرا


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (11 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

نقاش اكثر من رائع ... هذا ما يقال عنه نشر المعرفه .. بارك الله في الجميع

فقط حب ان اضيف الى ما ذكره الاخوان من ضرورة وجود منهجيه لادارة المشاريع
من افضل ما قرأت من منهجيات ادارة المشاريع هو منهجية PRINCE2
Project management in controlled environment

كما انه في بعض شركات المقاولات يساء استخدام منصب مدير المشروع، بحيث يختلط عليه مهام مدير المشروع التنفيذية بمهام صناعة القرار والتي هي من مسؤولية Project Board والذي يحوي Project Executive

بالتالي يفقد المشروع الرابط بينه وبين المنشأة وتكون قرارات مدير المشروع قرارات معزوله لصالح المشروع الذي يعمل به وبشكل معزول عن الشركة وبالتالي تنشأ مشاكل التدفقات المالية والموارد وخلافه


----------



## smi (12 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي احب ان اضيف نقطه هامة
دائماوابدا هناك اختلاف بين وجهة نظر العميل او المالك و وجهة نظر المقاول تجاة المواصفات المطلوبة للمشروع
حيث ان المالك يرى ان تلك المواصفات هي اقل مواصفات يمكن به ان يقبل المشروع او يستلمه
في حين ان المقاول يرى انها اقصى مواصفات يجب ان ينفذها وعليه فانه يضع سعرة علىمواصفات بالكاد يمكن ان يقبلها المالك ويحاول جاهدا ان يتملص منها و ان ينفذ ما هو اقل من المحدد لزيادة ربحيته
ويزداد الطين بله حين يستعين المقاول العام بمقاول باطن يريد هو الاخر ان يكسب من هامش الربح البسيط الذي وضع على اقل مواصفه ممكنه ( وممكن اقل)او مقبوله مما يزيد الضغط على جودة التنفيذ ليظهر المشروع(او البند) بصورة غير متوافقة مع طلبات المالك مما يتطلب اعادة تنفيذة مرة او مرات اخرى حتى يصل اى اقل ما يمكن ان يقبله المالك
هو ما يعنى خسارة هذا البند في المشروع و احتمال خسارة بالمشروع كله


----------



## حسن مشهور (12 نوفمبر 2008)

الإخوة الكرام

إستكمالاً للمناقشة ، ودون الدخول في تفاصيل الأساليب المختلفة لإدارة المشاريع ، أرى أنه من الضروري إدراك أهمية الهيكل الإداري في شركة مقاولات ما ومدى كفاءته وخبرته ، ودوره في إنجاح أو خسارة الشركة .

أرفق المخطط التوضيحي التالي للمناقشة (الإضافة/التعديل) :


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (12 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكر كل من شارك في إثراء الموضوع
وللعلم الشركة كبيرة وتنفذ مشاريع بقيمة 300 مليون ريال للمشروع

وأطلب من زملائي ممن يتوفر لديهم أفكار لهيكل تنظيمي متكامل لهكذا شركة كبيرة أن يزودني به للمقارنة


----------



## حسن مشهور (12 نوفمبر 2008)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> أشكر كل من شارك في إثراء الموضوع
> وللعلم الشركة كبيرة وتنفذ مشاريع بقيمة 300 مليون ريال للمشروع
> 
> وأطلب من زملائي ممن يتوفر لديهم أفكار لهيكل تنظيمي متكامل لهكذا شركة كبيرة أن يزودني به للمقارنة


 
الأخ/ عبد الرحمن
نيابة عن كل الإخوة .. لا شكر على واجب 
أما فيما يخص طلبك أمثلة لهياكل إدارية تنظيمية .. فأقول لك ان العبرة ليست في الهيكل التنظيمي ولكن في عناصره ومدى كفاءتهم .

فالبنظر إلى المثال المبسط في مشاركتي أعلاه ، نجد أن كل عضو في الهيكل له أهميته في إنجاح المشروع من عدمه . وكثيراً ما نخـتصر (أو نتوهم) أن إدارة المشروع الناجحة تكمن في إعداد برنامج تنفيذ دقيق قائم على دراسات علمية .. والذي لا يعدو عن كونه تصور مبدئي لكيفية رؤيتـنا لتسلسل مراحل المشروع . وهو تصور تقديري وليس نهائي تحكمه عدة عوامل دائمة التغـيير .. بدليل قيامنـا بتعديله (أي البرنامج) كلما تطور المشروع .

لقد لاحظت ، خلال تجربتي المتواضعة ، أن الكثير من الشركات لا تؤمن أو ليس لديها نظام تقارير إفادة ، أو تقارير الموقع (Feedback) .. ولا أدري إذا كانت هذه ترجمة دقيقة للكلمة . فالتخطيط شيء .. وما قد يحدث بالموقع شيء آخر . إذن لابد من متابعة تقارير الإفادة /الإنجاز الواردة ومدى تطابقـها مع الخطة ، وتعديل الخطة إذا لزم الأمر ... فضلاً عن إستحداث معدلات إنتاج خاصة بعمال الشركة يحتفظ بها كمرجعية / قاعدة بيانات للمستقبل . 

ملاحظة أخرى ، كثيراً ما يعهد مدير الشركة / مدير التنفيذ لمهندس التخطيط بإعداد برنامج تنفيذ للمشروع ، أو يقوم هو شخصياً بإعداده ، بمعزل عن باقي أفراد الفريق (مهندس الموقع ، رئيس العمال ، محاسب الكميات ، المحاسب ، مسؤول المشتريات ، ... إلخ) وفي حالات كثيرة .. دون إستشارة مقاولو الباطن . وغالباً ما يكون البرنامج طموحاً ، يفضي بلا شك إلى إلقاء اللوم بعضنا على بعض .. وفي النهاية نتيجة كارثية . 

ملاحظة أخرى ، عدم إعتمادنا لمبدأ التقـييم / التحليل (Evaluation) للمشروع عقب إنتهائه للخروج بدروس يستفاد بها في المشاريع المستقبلية . فالكل يخشى التحليل الذي قد يفضي إلى كشف المستور من أخطاء في التسعير إلى تسيب في السيطرة على الإنتاجية أو الموارد ، وفي حالات كثيرة التراخي في المطالبة بمستحقات الشركة ما يترتب عليه أعباء تمويل غير مبررة .. ألخ .

ملاحظة أخرى ، عدم الإحتفاظ بمستندات /سجلات واضحة ودقيقة للمشروع (Documentation) حيث يصعب في كثير من الحالات على شركة المقاولات إثبات وقائع بعينـها ما يتسبب في ضياع حقوقها . وتعتقد بعض الشركات أن وجود مسؤول عن / منسق للمستندات (Documents Controller) رفاهية لا داعي لها .

كما إتفـقنا في البداية .. الموضوع كبير ويطول شرح أسبابه .


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الزميل حسن مشهور شكرا للمتابعة
أؤيد كل ما ورد بمشاركتك،ولهذا السبب طلبت هيكل تنظيمي جديد للشركة،لنقنع به شيخنا،ومن ثم نباشر تعبئة الهيكل بالخبرات والقدرات المطلوبة لكل عنصر
وسيكون هناك قسم لمتابعة التكلفة و الانتاجية حسب البرامج التي يجب أن يشارك بها مدير المشروع ويوقع عليها


----------



## أسامة الداية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم:
لقد جاء ردكم في مكانه فهذا مانعانيه في إدارة المشاريع


----------



## virtualknight (14 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة .... فعلا أعضاء هذا المنتدى هم ثروة لأمتنا


----------



## nofal (14 نوفمبر 2008)

اضافة الى ما ذكر ألاخوة جزاهم الله خيرا , يجب الا تنسى اخى الفاضل قضية التغييرات التى يطلبها المالك أثناء
التنفيذ والتى يمكن أن تكون سببا مؤثرا إن لم تدار بشكل جيد .


----------



## حسن مشهور (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ/ عبد الرحمـن

أرفق فكرة لهـيكل تنـظيمي لشركة مقاولات ، ليس بالضرورة أن يكون نهائياً بل يمكن إدخال تعديلات عليه حسب الحاجه .


وبالتوفيق


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 نوفمبر 2008)

حسن مشهور قال:


> الأخ/ عبد الرحمـن
> 
> أرفق فكرة لهـيكل تنـظيمي لشركة مقاولات ، ليس بالضرورة أن يكون نهائياً بل يمكن إدخال تعديلات عليه حسب الحاجه .
> 
> ...



الهيكل التنظيمي الاداري للشركة
قد يكون من اهم اسباب نجاح الشركة او خسارتها

ونتمنى على اخينا الفاضل المهندس حسن مشهور
ان يفتح موضوعا جديدا بعنوان ما
ويضيف اليه الهيكل التنظيمي اعلاه

لنفتح به نقاشا علميا خبراتيا
عن الهياكل التنظيمية بالشركات 
بموضوع منفصل

كل الشكر اليك اخونا الكريم م حسن مشهور
ولمجهوداتك المعطاءة بملتقانا 
ملتقى ادارة المشاريع​


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الزميل نهر النيل شكرا لرأيك هذا ،فعلا أنا الآن أدرس إعادة الهيكلة للشركة لتزويدها بما تحتاجه من الكوادر البشرية،فقد طلبت اجتماع بمدراء المشاريع لسماع وجهة نظرهم بما تحتاجه الشركة، وكانت هناك آراء منها المعقول ومنها عكس ذاك


----------



## حسن مشهور (16 نوفمبر 2008)

نهر النيييل قال:


> الهيكل التنظيمي الاداري للشركة
> قد يكون من اهم اسباب نجاح الشركة او خسارتها ونتمنى على اخينا الفاضل المهندس حسن مشهور ان يفتح موضوعا جديدا بعنوان ما ويضيف اليه الهيكل التنظيمي اعلاه لنفتح به نقاشا علميا خبراتيا عن الهياكل التنظيمية بالشركات بموضوع منفصل​


 


عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> الزميل نهر النيل شكرا لرأيك هذا ، فعلا أنا الآن أدرس إعادة الهيكلة للشركة لتزويدها بما تحتاجه من الكوادر البشرية ،فقد طلبت اجتماع بمدراء المشاريع لسماع وجهة نظرهم بما تحتاجه الشركة، وكانت هناك آراء منها المعقول ومنها عكس ذاك


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،

شكراً للزميلين نهر النييل و عبد الرحمن على هذه الثقة وأرجو الله العلي القدير أن يعينني على أن أكون جديراً بها . وأؤكد هنا أنني لا أدعي علماً .. ولكنها تبادل لخبرات معينة إكتسبتها خلال عملي مع إخوة زملاء أفاضل لهم خبراتهـم الخاصة ، وأتمنى أن تساهم هذه المداخلات في إثراء هذا النقاش الجاد وأتمنى أن يعود بالفائدة علينا جميعاً .

في الحقيقة الموضوع متشعب وخطير ، فكما نذكر بدأنا النقاش حول " أسباب خسارة شركات المقاولات " مروراً بموضوع " تقـييم المهندسين " (في مشاركة منفصلة للأخ/ عبد الرحمن) ، وإنتهاءاً بالهيكل التنظيمي لشركات المقاولات . وكلها أمور مرتبطة ببعضها البعض ويعتمد نجاح الشركة على كيفية معالجة مدير الشركة لكل هذه العناصر مجتمعة .. إنه تحدٍ قاسٍ لا شك . كان الله في عونك أخي عبد الرحمن .

لقد إختار أخونا عبد الرحمن منهجاً علمياً لدراسة أسباب خسارة الشركة التي يعمل بها ، فإستمع أولاً لصاحب الشركة (الشيخ) ، وعكف على تقـييم العاملين بالشركة وإحتمال الإستعانة بالخبرات الغير متوفرة بها ، ثم إجتمع بمهندسي المشاريع للتعرف على وجهات نظرهم وآرائهم في كيفية التغـيير والإرتقاء بالأداء تحقيقاً للغاية المأمولة .. النجـاح .

ومنذ البداية واجهته التحديات :
" بعض المهندسين لديهم آراء معقولة ، والبعض عكس ذلك " .
ولكنك أخي عبد الرحمن لن تجد من يعترف بأنه مُقـصِّر أو لا يملك الخبرة الكافية ، وسيحاول دائماً إلقاء اللوم على غيره .

كما ذكرت سابقاً .. العبرة في كفاءة الأفراد وليس في الهيكل التنظيمي ذاته . وأخشى أن ينقلب موظفي الشركة عليك ، ويحاولون إفشال خطتك (التي ترمي في النهاية إلى كشف عوراتهم = أخطائهم .. وضحالة خبراتهم) لإثبات أن العيب ليس فيهم وإنما راجع لأسباب أخرى، بعضها خفي (وهنا سيبدأ التلمـيح) والآخر لا يعلمه إلا الله .
لذا أنصح بالتعامل الحريص مع قدامى موظفي الشركة (وخاصة الفاعلين بها= محاسب الشركة تحديداً) فهؤلاء تربطها عِـشرة طويلة مع صاحب الشركة لن تستطيع التشكيك في مدى ولائهـا .

عليك التركيز على المشاريع القائمة بالفعل ودراستها بعمق للوقوف على وضعها التعاقدي (هل هي سابقة للبرنامج ،على البرنامج ، متأخرة) ، ووضعها المالي (نسبة الإنجاز وما تم تحصيله من قيمة أعمال ، الأعمال المتبقية وقيمتها ، أسباب التأخير وكيفية طلب إمتداد للعقد، والمطالبة بأية زيادات/تغييرات تم تنفيذها بالفعل ، توفر التمويل اللازم لإنجاز المشروع/المشاريع ) ، هذا بالإضافة إلى بث روح التفاني والإخلاص في العاملين (وهذا سيتطلب منك إعطاء المثل والقدوة) ، وتشجيعهم بصرف مكافاءات (بصرف النظر عن أن المشروع يعاني الخسارة أم لا .. فالمهم الآن هو إكمال المشروع/ المشاريع بأفضل الطرق وأرخصها).

ومن جهة أخرى ، عليك العمل على إستقدام فريق عمل آخر محترف وذو خبرة ، وعلى فترات زمنية متباعدة ، لتطعيم الجهاز الحالي بحجة مساعدتهم والتخفيف عن كاهلهم ، أو ربما إبتعاث النافذين منهم ، عديمي الفائدة (لشهر أو أكثر) في بعثات تدريبية محلية على حساب الشركة ، ثم التخلص منهـم لاحقاً . وهكذا يمكنك إستبدال هذا الفريق بآخر ( ما لم يكن من بينـهم من يستحق البقاء) . وهنا سيستطيع الفريق الجديد التعرف عن قرب على أداء الشركة وأسباب الإخفاق إلى أن يحين وقت الإستحواذ ، والتخلص من أفراد الحرس القديم الدخلاء على المهنة . 

ورغم حرصك الشديد ستجد معارضة (علنية وخفية) شرسه لتوجهك هذا .. فالكل يعلم مقصدك .. وقد يكون هذا مدعاة لهم لبذل المزيد من الجهد في العمـل . كل ما أرجوه هو دعـم صاحب الشركة لتوجهاتك وخططك .. وإلاّ فلا أمل لك في النجاح .. للأسـف .

ستحتاج هذه المرحلة للكثير من العمل المتواصل والجهد .. والكياسة .. وعليك كسب ثقة العاملين معك .. الذين لن يتوانوا في إختبار مصداقيـتك . وعليك إطـلاع صاحب الشركة بخططك المستقبلية للشركة ، ليس هذا فقط .. بل وإقناعه بجدواها . 

السؤال الصعب أخي عبد الرحمن هو .. هل ستعمل على أن يكون ولاء العاملين لك شخصـياً .. أم للشركة ؟

أتركك للتفـكير المتأني ومن ثم الرد .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا أخي حسن
الولاء سيكون للشركة التي نعمل بها جميعا
كلامك والله ،ه في الصميم
التجديد أحيانا يريد يدا من حديد


----------



## حسن مشهور (24 نوفمبر 2008)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> شكرا أخي حسن
> الولاء سيكون للشركة التي نعمل بها جميعا
> كلامك والله ،ه في الصميم
> التجديد أحيانا يريد يدا من حديد


 

الأخ/ عبد الرحمـن

لقد طرحت سيادتك موضوعاً غاية في الأهمية .. وكنت آمل مشاركة تفاعلية أكبر من الإخوة الأعضاء .. ولكن للأسـف .. يكتفي الكثيرون فقط بالإطـلاع .

أعود إلى مسألة الولاء .. وكنت قد طلبت منك التـفكير المتأني أولاً قبل الإجابة . وجاءت إجابتك قاطعة بأن الولاء سيكون للشركة . 
وأود التعـقيب بهذه المداخلة .. وأنتظر رأي المهـتمين بالموضوع .

فالولاء في حد ذاته قيمة أخلاقية عظيمة ومبدأ إنساني لا يختلف عليه إثنان . ويتجلى في أرقى صوره عندما يتعلق بالأوطان . ولكن تختلف الصورة في حالة الأصدقاء ، والقادة ، والشركات . ​ 
فالولاء للأصدقاء واجب ينطلق من عِشرة عُـمر ، وتحكمه معايير مختلفة ، 
والولاء للقادة (في الميدان) يكون بدافع الإيمان والإقـتـناع بجدارتهم ، 
أما في حالة الشركات فالوضع يختلف . 

فنحن نبقى على ولاؤنا للشركة طالما الولاء متبادل . ولكن في الأوقات الصعبة كثيراً ما تلجىء الشركات (دون تردد) إلى التضحية بموظفيها لضمان الإستمرار .. وفي الجهة المقابلة ، سـيترك الموظف شركته عندما تعرض عليه فرصة عمل أفضل في شركة أخرى .. ولن تجد للولاء هنا أي أهمية أو قيمة تذكر . ​ 
إذن فالولاء في حالة الشركات مسألة نسبية بحتة .. بل ومشكوك في مصداقيـتها . فإذا نظرنا إلى حالة أي مدير جديد لشركة ما ، ستجده يعمل جاهداً لكسب ثقة وولاء مرؤسيه له شخصياً أولاً .. لإدراكه لأهميـتهم ودورهـم في إنجاح - أو إفشال - أية خطط تطوير لديه ، بصرف النظر عن كونها واعدة من عدمه . ​ 
وللوصول إلى تلك الغاية (ضمان الولاء له شخصياً) سيعـمد المدير الجديد إلى إستغلال موارد الشركة لإسترضاء موظفيها (في صورة حوافز ومكافآت. وسيبقى هؤلاء الموظفين على ولائهم له طالما هم مستـفيدون .. أو طالما بقى في منصبه . وستبقى الأمور كما هي عليه طالما بقـيت النتائج مشجعة ، والكل مستـفيد . ​ 
ترى ما رأي الإخوة في هذا الموضوع الأخلاقي الصرف ؟ أم أن النزوع إلى الأخلاق في هذه النقطة يـعـتبر نوعاً من السذاجة المهنـية ؟​ 
بإنتـظار تعـليقـكم .​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بارع انت اخي م حسن مشهور
في فتح محاور الحوار النافعة والعالية المهنية

اتصور ان محورا هاما الان يجب مناقشته كما تفضلت بطرحه
عن تحفيز المدير لمرؤسيه وعلاقته بانتمائه للشركة

واعتقد بان وسائل التحفيز (Motivation)
هي تختلف من شخص لاخر كما هو معلوم للجميع

وبالتالي
فان تحفيز المدير لمرؤسيه ليصل بهم الى الانتماء لشخصه
هي ايضا عنصر يصب في مصلحة الشركة رأسا

ويبقى المحدد فيه هو 
هل وسائل التحفيز التي يقدمها المدير لمرؤسيه فيها عدل ام تجاوز على الشركة ؟
هل انتماء المرؤس لمديره يكلف الشركة محفزات مالية تجهد الشركة ام هي من اطار البونص والترقيات المعمول بها في الشركة ؟ 
وهنا نجد حالتين

اولاهما:
ان تكون ضمن الاطار المتعارف عليه والاسس الموضوعة بالشركة, فهنا يكون المدير ناجحا
لان المحفزات المالية والتي تعود عليه بولاء فريق العمل لشخصه 
هو جزء من نجاح الشركة في الحصول على فريق عمل متماسك ومتجانس ومبني بشكل يحسن الاداء

ثانيهما:
ان تكون المحفزات المالية خارجهعن اطار الاسس المعمول بها فهنا يكون المدير غير ناجح 
حتى لو كسبت الشركة فريق عمل متجانس ومتماسك وهو مطلوب 
لماذا ؟
لان المدير هنا فقد ولاءه للشركة اصلا فضلا عن امانة مسئوليته في منصبه بين الشركة وفريق العمل
فهنا هو الخاسر حتى لو نجح في تنفيذ المشروع

هنا نقول :
ما الحل في الحالة الثانية ؟
اعتقد ان هناك محفزات كثيرة يمكن ان يستخدمها المدير 
لاكتساب ثقة فريق العمل ووولائهم له وبالتالي للشركة 

مثل :
- اعطاء صلاحية ومسئولية - فهي التي تفجر داخل المرؤس شعلة العمل والاجتهاد
- بالترقية للمسمى الوظيفي دون المالي - كأن ارفعه الى مساعد مدير او مستشار فني
- بالتقدير المعنوي - وهو الذي نتاثر به جميعنا بعواطف تنعكس على الاداء 
- فتح علاقات انسانية بين المدير وفريق العمل - باساليب كثيرة مثل رحلات نهاية الاسبوع او خلافه
ولقد جربت بنفسي الخطوة الاخيرة بتحفيز فريق العمل بالمشروع بالعلاقات الانسانية , حين كنت افتعل جلسة في يوم الخميس بعد الظهر نتناول فيها جميعنا بعض الحلوى ونتبادل الحديث في غير العمل اثناء شرب الشاي

وبذلك
يمكن ان نجمع ولاءنا للشركة + الالتزام الاخلاقي مع النفس + اكتساب ولاء فريق العمل 
والذي يصب كله في النهاية في صالح تحسين الاداء


هنا محورا اخر 
قد يبرز بالتبعية وهو

اذا كان ولاء المرؤسين سيكون للمدير وشخصه 
فكيف اذا ترك هذا المدير شركته ؟

واعتقد بان الشركة التي يسهل عليها ترك موظفيها
تستأهل بان يتركها الموظفون

بمعنى
انه يجب ان تتعامل الشركة ( بهيكلها الاداري والفني كله )
مع الموظفين بقدر من الاحترام والانسانية بجوار الحزم ومراقبة الاداء

واذكر حين كنت اعمل بشركة الصافي-دانون
كيف كانت تأتينا برامج " تدليل " الموظفين والعمال في التعامل الانساني معهم
متلازمة مع الرقابة والكنترول

فيصعب على الموظف ان يترك الشركة حتى لو كان في غيرها فارق مالي بالراتب

ورجوعا على الموضوع الاصلي عن اسباب خسارة الشركات 

فارى ان اكبر سبب في خسارة الشركة هو 
تفريطها في فرق العمل لديها 
وهي التي تكون قد قامت بتنفيذ سابقة الاعمال للشركة
ثم تركت الشركة وذهبت لتترك الشركة ترزخ تحت ادارات غير منتمية تتسبب في الخسائر

غير ان ترك الموظفين الجيدين للشركة هو في ذاته اكبر خسارة من خسارات الشركة



اشكر اخونا البارع م حسن مشهور ثانيا
فهو الذي يحرك الموضوعات فيثير فينا الحديث والحوار

​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ادارة الشركه كاى اداره تعتمد على الاقسام والحاجه
شركه تتعامل مع موردين بتعاقدات بحيث مدير المشروع يتصل بخطاب او تلفون لتوريد ما يحتاج
لا تحتاج لمندوب مشتروات 
الهيكل يبدا من العمال وتخصصهم وامكانية تدريبهم وتطويرهم وللاسف القطاع الهندسى ملئ بمن لايساعد زملاءه والتى تتسبب فى خسارة الشركه 
لابد من قسم لتطوير الافراد 
تقسيم المهام تطبيق التعاقد الانسب للمشروع الانسب
الهيكل ليس شئ ثابت بل متغيير حسب الحاجه
ماهى اقسام الشركه وماهو حجمها وراس مالها ومشاريعها ووووو


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (26 نوفمبر 2008)

تصوروا أن الشركة كان لديها كفاءات جيدة فقدتها لأسباب سخيفة منها عدم تغيير صفة العقد من أعزب لمتزوج،أو زيادة بسيطة للراتب


----------



## مقاول طموح (26 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لقد اطلعت على العديد من المواضيع والمشاركات المطروحة في هذا المنتدى العملي والمتميز جدا
وما شدني للمشاركة هو ماوجدته من علم وخبرات واضحة للإخوان المشاركين
والحوار البناء الهادف بكل الرقي والاخلاق المميزة

وحيث انني حديث عهد بالمنتدى وبالحياة العملية ايضا وجب علي الاطلاع بصمت اما خبراتكم المذهلة 
( بارك الله فيكم وحماكم )

لذا استمروا وانا معكم واتمنى لكم دعوة من شخص لم تروه بل استفاد منكم 

ولي عودة للملاحظات والنقاشات

اخوكم
المقاول الطموح
ابو فيصل
من جدة


----------



## مقاول طموح (26 نوفمبر 2008)

حسنا اخواني 
لدي نظرة اتمنى ان تكون مجالا للبحث ومسار للحوار المتشعب

ان من العوامل الاساسية في اي شركة الوضع المالي

وطالما الشركة تعمل بالملايين
فلديها مجال واسع في الامور المالية سواء النقدية او الاصول
ولذلك ارى ان من المهم التدقيق في القوائم المالية
فاذا لم يظهر اي تسرب للسيولة غير مبرر
فان تقليص المصاريف للحد الادنى مفيد جدا
كما ان استغلال الموارد بشكل سليم من الاشياء المهمة
ومثل ذلك الجدول الزمني للمشاريع بحيث لا تتطلب استئجار العديد من المعدات في نفس الفترة ان امكن 
ترتيبها على فترات لتستعمل نفس المعدات لأكثر من مشروع

هذه نظرة اتمنى ان تكون جيدة وان اصبت فمن الله وان اخطأت فمن نفسي والشيطان


وتقبلوا مروري وتعليقي المتواضع


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (26 نوفمبر 2008)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> تصوروا أن الشركة كان لديها كفاءات جيدة فقدتها لأسباب سخيفة منها عدم تغيير صفة العقد من أعزب لمتزوج،أو زيادة بسيطة للراتب



هذا ما اتصور انه اكبر سبب 
يؤدي الى خسارة الشركة معنويا وفنيا


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع شيق جدا ، وهوموضوع رأيته علي أرض الواقع ، شركات ميزانيتها كبيرة جداً ومشاريعها ضخمة ولكنها تخسر ، وجميع آراء الزملاء علي قدر كبير من الأهمية والتنوع ، وقد استفدت من قرائتي للموضوع وأردت أن أضيف أن هناك عوامل داخلية في الشركة وما تاولته آراء الزملاء باستفاضة 
وهناك عوامل من الاستشاري والمالك تؤدي إلي زيادة المخاطر علي المشروع والتكاليف .
فمن المعلوم أن أغلب مشاكل المشاريع الإنشائية تكون مشاكل تصميم ، ففي رسالة ماجستير لمهندس معرفة تبين أن 60% من أسباب مشاكل وتأخير المشاريع هي مشاكل تصميم .
أما من ناحية الأسباب الداخلية الخاصة بالشركة فحدث ولا حرج ، وأري أن معظم الشركات بها خلل أو سوء تنظيم في الناحية الإدارية بشكل كبير وملحوظ ليس فقط في الشركات والمؤسسات بل علي مستوي الأفراد في الوطن العربي عامة .
وللموضوع بقية ما دام في العمر بقية


----------



## حسن مشهور (4 ديسمبر 2008)

الإخوة الكرام ،
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،

أعود لإثارة موضوع سبق أن تناولناه ولكن دون تعمـق .. ألا وهو :

الولاء للشركة :​ 
لقد أثرت في مشاركة سابقة مسألة الولاء .. وهل يكون للشركة أم لمديرها ؟ وإنتظرت مشاركة إيجابية من الإخوة الزملاء .. ولكن مر الموضوع مرور الكرام دون أن يلقى الإهتمام الواجب سوى من البعض .​ 
ولابد أن الكثيرين قد تحفظوا .. وفضلوا أخذ مبدأ الحيطة ، خشية إتهامهم بالإنتهازية ، وإختاروا إدعاء الولاء للشركة .​ 
ورغم قناعتـنا بعدم موضوعية هذا الإدعاء .. بدليل كونـنا على أتم الإستعداد لترك الشركة ، التي عملـنا بها لسنوات طوال ، مقابل أي عرض أفضـل يأتيـنا من شركة أخرى (حتى وإن كانت منافسة لشركتنا الأصلية) . وفي المقابل سـتتخلى عنـّا الشركة عند أول أزمة ، أو تقدم من هـم أفضل منـّا أكاديمياً (أو أقل كلفة) . إذن فالولاء للشركة أولاً مجرد كذبة .. ومفـهوم شخصي لا أساس له .​ 
وكثيراً من نخلط بين المهنية (الإحترافية) في التعامـل .. والمشاعر أو القـيم الشخصية . ولماذا نطلب من المهندس أن يكون ولاءه للشركة .. ولا نطلب ذلك من المدرس .. أو الطبيب ..أو المصرفي ؟​ 
أنا أرى أن الولاء يجب أن يكون للمهنة وأخلاقياتها دون أية إعتبارات أخرى . ​ 
أما عندما يتعـلق الأمر بقيادة / إدارة شركة أو مؤسسة .. فعلى القائد أو المدير ، إذا أراد النجـاح ، العمل على أن يكون الولاء له شخصـياً . وهذه قناعتي التي عملت بها طوال سنوات عمري . ​ 
وبإنتـظار تعليقاتكم .​


----------



## medhat1973 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

والله جزاك الله الف خير مهندس حسن على هذه المعلومات والاهتمام وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nofal (6 ديسمبر 2008)

كلام منطقى


----------



## خالد قدورة (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين على هذا المجهود


----------



## foratfaris (13 ديسمبر 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. وكل عام وانتم بالف خير...
اتفق تماما مع الاخ حسن ان الولاء هو للمهنة واخلاقياتها...هو امر اساسي
الا انه لا بد من تعريف عبارة (الولاء للشركة )
الولاء للشركة وببساطة هو عمل الموظف على تنفيذ الاعمال الموكلة اليه بكل اخلاص وامانة وتفاني بالاضافة الى حفظ اسرارها ...وهو ما ينطوي ضمن باب اخلاقيات المهنة وقواعدها....
اما اذا فهم الولاء للشركة انه التزام الموظف بالعمل لدى نفس الشركة فهذا باعتقادي فهم خاطئ ..لان العلاقة بين الطرفين هي علاقة عقدية (ينظمها عقد ما ) محكوم بمدة ما ويحتوي على تفاصيل تنظم وتحفظ حقوق كل طرف في انهاء العقد...... 
باختصار 
ليس من الضروري ان يوجد ذلك النوع من العلاقة (الانسان بوطنه -او باسرته )والذي لا يمكن كسره او تغييره ضمن 
علاقة العمل .... بل هي اقرب ما يكون الى علاقة الزواج القائمة على القبول ..والتي يمكن فضها بالطلاق..
واعود الى ما طرحه الاخ حسن...
لدينا هنا معضلة اخلاقية... واسمحوا لي ان اصور الموقف باحد الموقفين :
1-(ان اردت النجاح .. فيجب ان يكون ولاء الموظفين لشخصي .. باستخدام اغراء الترغيب وسيف الترهيب.. لانني صاحب نية حسنة وفهم لقواعد الادارة الحديثة وخبرة جيدةوكفاءة وامانة لا غبار عليها...)
2-(ان اردت النجاح .. فيجب ان يكون ولاء للعمل وتنفيذه وبالتالي للمؤسسة .. باستخدام اناس محترفين كل في اختصاصه ودعمهم بالتدريب والاحتكاك اللازم والتوجيه)
اعتقد انه في ظل العقلية السائدة في مجتمعات العمل في الخليج العربي .. من الصعب تماما تطبيق السيناريو الثاني..
وفي احسن الاحوال سينتهي الامر باستبدالك بمكتب استشاري اجنبي (من وحي قصة مشابهة )...
السيناريو الاول هو اضمن طريق لتحقيق الاهداف على المدى القصير... الا انه (واسمحولي بالتشبيه ) يذكرني بالدكتاتوريات القائمة في اغلب دول العالم الثالث والتي اتت بنوايا حسنة .. وانتهت بنهايات نعايشها جميعا..
اي انها على المدى الطويل ستحقق فشلا اكيدا (بشكل عام ).. لانها تبقى مبنية على فكر شخص واحد ... فان ذهب هذا الرجل لسبب ما او ضل الطرق...رجعنا فورا لنقطة الصفر..لانه لن يوجد اناس مؤهلين ليملؤا الفراغ...
اعتقد انه من ضمن اخلاقيات المهنة نقل المعرفة والخبرات .. ولكن اعتقد انك اخي العزيز (م.حسن مشهور) استثناء ولست القاعدة...
على الاغلب من يقبل بمنطق ربط الناس بولاء شخصي له .. سوف يفكر مرتين او ثلاثة..قبل ان يقبل بوجود شخص يملا الفراغ الذي ينتج عن رحيله (حتى بسبب احتمال وجود فرصة افضل له )
اكتب هذه الكلمات من وحي تجربة لشركة مقاولات .. قام مديرها الهندسي (المطلق الصلاحيات ).. بتوريطها في عدد من العقود يفوق طاقتها وباسعار منخفضة.. وعندما كانت الاوضاع تتازم...كان يتبع سياسة الهروب الى الامام باخذ عقود جديدة... وخلال خمس سنوات وصلت الشركة الى شفير الافلاس .. ونسيت ان اخبركم ان اول خطوة قام بها هذا المدير هو التخلص من الادارة السابقة الناجحة (حيث انه سيطر بشكل مذهل على عقل صاحب الشركة .. عن طريق اثارة نوازع الطمع في ارباح كبيرة و........)
- اعتقد ان الحل الواقعي (رغم صعوبته واغراءاته ) هو البدء بالسيناريو الاول للسيطرة على الوضع .. والانتقال الى السناريو الثاني...
شكرا للجميع


----------



## foratfaris (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا للجميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## حسن مشهور (13 ديسمبر 2008)

foratfaris قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. وكل عام وانتم بالف خير...
> اتفق تماما مع الاخ حسن ان الولاء هو للمهنة واخلاقياتها...هو امر اساسي
> الا انه لا بد من تعريف عبارة (الولاء للشركة )
> ...


 
الأخ العزيز/ فرات فارس
كل عام وأنت بخير .. وأشكرك على مداخلتك .. فهي الأولى من حيث العمق في التناول . لذا أشكرك .
أود بداية أن أذكر بأن ما كتبته من آراء يعبر عن رؤيتي وتجربتي الشخصية ولم يكن القصد منه الترويج لفكر معين أو الحث على الإقتداء به .. فكل منـّا حر في خياراته ومعتقداته .
لقد جاءت مشاركتي هذه لإلقاء الضوء على مفهوم الولاء للشركة عند البعض .. والذي أراه مشوشاً لدى الكثيرين . فقد طلبت من الأخ/ عبد الرحمن ، في مشاركة سابقة ، التفكير ملياً قبل إجابته على سؤالي: هل ستعمل على أن يكون ولاء الموظفين لك شخصياً ؟ أم للشركة ؟ وكان رده: الولاء سيكون للشركة بالقطع . ونتيجة لهذا الرد القاطع أردت أن أعفي الكثيرين من عناء الخوض في هذا الموضوع الحرج .. وعبـّرت عن رأيي الشخصي لإستـنـفار باقي الآراء ومناقشتها بقلب وعقل مفتوحين .
وجاء ردك هذا والذي سعدت به لما تضمنه من تحليل - وإتهام مبطن بالإنتهازية - وشرح لرؤيتك وقناعتك في هذا الخصوص .
مفهومي للولاء هو ببساطة تنفيذ ما تكلف به من مهام دون تخاذل أو إنتظار مقابل .. ودافعك الوحيد هو قناعتك بالقائد الذي طالما وقف بجانبك وعاملك كإنسان قبل أن تكون مأموراً . 
لقد خبرت هذه التجربة خلال عملي كضابط سابق بالجيش .. حيث يتيح لك منصبك وسلطاتك إحالة أي مقصر للمحاكمة العسكرية . ولكن ما هو السبيل إلى إنجاز المهام - بصرف النظر عما يحيط بها من مخاطر - وعلى أكمل وجه ودون إنتظار مقابل كما ذكرت ؟؟ الإجابة هي : الولاء للوطن أولاً .. ثم للقائد ثانياً . وهو ما قصدته تحديداً في مشاركتي عندما ذكرت أن الولاء يجب أن يكون للمهنة وأخلاقياتها أولاً .. ثم للقائد ثانياً .
كثيراً ما ننسى أن الجندي (كالعامل تماماً) يعمل نظير مقابل مادي . فلم أسمع من قبل عن عامل متطوع في شركة ما . إذن لابد من مقابل مادي نظير الخدمات/المهام المنوطة بهذا الجندي أو العامل . وتلك الخدمات/المهام تحكمها ضوابط وشروط العقد (تماماً كما ذكرت سيادتك: هي علاقة عقدية (ينظمها عقد ما) محكوم بمدة ما ويحتوي على تفاصيل تنظم وتحفظ حقوق كل طرف في انهاء العقد) . ولكن وجود تلك الشروط وحدها لا يكفي لإنجاز الأعمال بالدقة والسرعة المطلوبتين .
لقد سبق (في مشاركتي السابقة) أن طالبت بأننـا يجب أن نضرب المثل والعمل على أن نكون قدوة لمرؤسينا قبل أن نطالبهم بالتفاني والإخلاص في العمل .
لقد عملت كمدير لإحدى الشركات لمدة (16) عاماً تحققت خلالها الكثير من النجاحات (والفشل أيضاً والذي إستفدنا منه وزادنا خبرة) ، حرصت خلالها على تدريب وإحتضان والأخذ بيد صغار المهندسين كأخ أكبر قبل أن أكون مديراً.. ولم أعمد إلى الترغيب (إلاّ في الترقي لمنصب أعلى) .. أو الترهيب (فقط كان الفصل من العمل هو النتيجة لكل متخاذل أو متكاسل) . المقياس عندي هو الأمانة .. الكفاءة .. الإخلاص .. التفاني . في المقابل لكل مجتهد نصيب .. وكان نصيب أحد المهندسين هو منصب مدير عام الشركة خلفاً لي .


----------



## abokamel (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*سيناريو الولاء والأنتماء*

طبعا الموضوع رائع ومفيد للغاية واعدكم اني سأعود للكتابة فيه وكل من كتب فيه اشار الى نقط وكلمات سر كثيرة ولكن للأمانة فأنني اندهشت كثيرا لرد الأخ فرات لأنه اثار نقطة لم تخطر ببالي مطلقا وخاصة انني بحثت هذا الموضوع خلال الأعداد لرسالة الماجيستير عن الهندرة engineering وعلاقتها بتكنولجيا المعلومات وكان خلال فترة عملي في كافة شركات المقاولات ابحث في اسباب الفشل الأداري واسباب فشل محاولات التغير والتطور في الكثير من الشركات . 
وهوه الربط بين بين البنية الأستباددية الديكتاتورية للدولة والقطاع الخاص .. حيث اثار شجون كثيرة لدي حيث ذكرني بحلمي الاول وهو كتابة بحث عن اثر الأستبداد السياسي على الشخصية العربية وجذوره في بينة الثقافة العربية وفي هذا الموضوع وجدت انني كنت مهتم بذات القطعة النقدية وانهم وجهين لعملة واحدة فأن الفشل الأداري العام على مستوى الدولة ينتج عنه فشل خاص على مستوى الكيانات الصغيرة التي تعزز وتؤصل للفشل العام وكلا منهم يفرز الأخر ويتغذى عليه ...الموضع كبير ويحتاج الى الكثير والكثير من الكتابة وبأذن الله ما ان يتوفر لي الوقت حتى اعود اليه 
الى لقاء قريب ..... اشكركم اخواني على مشاركتكم الرائعة التي اعادت لي الرغبة في البحث والكتابة من جديد .


----------



## HHM (9 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
موضوع جدا مهني و قيم
وجزاكم الله كل خيروبارك الله فيكم....والف شكر


----------



## HHM (9 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جميع ما طرح من الاخوة الاعزاء اكثر من قيم حقيقة...ومن خلال تجربتي العملية في مجال تطوير الشركات الإنشائية فيعتبر سؤال الأخ العزير مدير الشركة خطير جدا!؟
وبدون الأطلاع على تلك الشركة واقعيا يمكنني ان اقول قد يكون واقع تلك الشركة (يمكن للأخ السائل البحث في تلك النقاط أضافة لما ذكر من الأخوة الأعزاء) كما يلي:
1. لايوجد هيكل تنظيمي واضح او نوع الهيكل التنظيمي المستخدم لا يتطابق مع حجم الشركة او مهامها.
2.لا توجد تعريفات واضح وصريحة لمجالات عمل كل موظف في الشركة والتي أيضا تستخدم عن توظيف الافراد في الشركة.
3.لاتوجد الإستمارات المسبقة الإعداد ال Templatesو الخاصة بتنفيذ مهام تلك الشركة.
4.وكنتيجة لنقطة رقم 3 لايوجد ايضا سجل و تقارير غلق المشاريع Close out report .


----------



## الأمير عبد القادر (11 يناير 2009)

نظرا لعدم معرفتي بمعطيات شركتكم لاكن أنصحك بان ان تحاول الأجابة على هدا السؤال 
1-اين نحن - ودلك حتى تعرف ما هيى قدرات الشركة .
2-اين الهدف الدي نريد الوصول اليه.
3-ما المطلوب عمله .
و في كل عائق تطرح نفس السؤال و تحاول الأجابة عليه حتى تجد نفسك أجبت بنفسك عن كل مشاكلكم و أنت ادرى بها


----------



## concrete (11 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
صراحة قبل ما ندخل في الموضوع لازم نجاوب على بعض الاسئلة لان كل شركة تفشل في مراحل معينة, الاسئلة هي:
1- هل المستثمر عديم الخبرة.
2- هل المستثمر يبغة يشتغل على كبير ولا عنده شوية فلوس (اقل من 700000 الى مليون ريال) ويبغة يبدا مقاولات.
3- اذا لم يكن المستثمر حديث معنى ذلك ان له خبرة في السوق. في هذه الحالة الاخوان السابقين تطرقوا الى اسباب كثيرة وباسلوب علمي جزاهم الله خير. 
بعد الاجابة على السؤالين السابقين نبدأ نفصل لكل حالة على حدة.
ودمتم والله ينصر اخواننا في غزة ان شاء الله


----------



## almashriq (12 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
من قلب صادق أدعوا الله لكم بالتوفيق لما تبذلونه من مجهود فعلاً تشكرون عليه .
لقد إطلعت وقرأت جميع المشاركات في هذا الموضوع بعمق واستفدت ولله الحمد كثيراً
ولكن يبقى هنا عنصر أو محور أرجوامناقشته وهو قد يتعلق غالباً بشركات المقاولات صغيرة ومتوسطة الحجم وحتى الكبيرة منها وغالباً المتخصصة مثل (مقاولو أعمال سباكة فقط /مقول كهرباء فقط / أعمال حفر ,, وغيرها)... أو المقاولات العامة.
لا أريد الإطالة المحور الذي أود مناقشته هو تأثير العمالة السائبة (الهاربين/أو الذين يعملون لحسابهم بدون مؤسسات) خصوصاً في المملكة العربية السعودية بالمنافسة على المشاريع وخصوصاً المشاريع المتخصصة
حيث أن بعضهم يكون تكتلات وخبرتهم وجودة تنفيذهم للعمل جيدة (حيث كانو سابقاً يعملون في أفضل الشركات والمؤسسات) بحيث ينافسون المؤسسات النظامية التي تتبع أساليب المنهج العلمي بالحد الأدنى !!!!!!!!!
من وجهة نظري أن هذه الفئة من العمالة لها تأثير مباشر في التسعير مثلاً وبالتالي صعوبة المنافسة في الفوز بكثير من المشاريع لدينا حيث ليس لديهم أي مصاريف سوى السكن والمواصلات بخلاف وضع المؤسسات النظامية ومصاريفها التي لاتنتهي.
هنا أأمل من إخواني الأعضاء مناقشة هذا الموضوع وطرح الحلول المناسبة لحل هذه الأزمة .
ودمتم بخير


----------



## almashriq (19 يناير 2009)

بانتظار الرد على مشاركتي - حيث أني أخسر شهريا العديد من الفرص بسبب هذه المنافسة الغير شريفة .


----------



## concrete (19 يناير 2009)

نصيحتي لك انك تشوف وحدة من الدوائر الحكومية الي تعطي تعميد مباشر تحت المليون احسلك من المشاريع الصغيرة بالمنافسة وسيبك من وجع القلب


----------



## وائل2222 (25 يناير 2010)

بارك الله في جهود جميع الاخوه


----------



## محمد سيد حنفى (20 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اولا" اشكرا الاخوة الافاضل الذين شاركوا فى الاجابه على هذا السؤال الذى هو بمثابة دراسة رسالة الماجيستر التى اقوم فى تحضيرها ولهذا احب اولا ان انوه على نقطة خطير يتجهلها الكثير من المهندسين الذى يشغلون مناسب فى الادارة العليا .
عدم الربط بين الادارة المختلفه بعضها البعض
عدم اعطاء لمحاسب المقاولات اهميه فى متابعه ومراجعه دراسة اى مشروع من الناحيه الماليه والمداخلات فى المصروفات العموميه والثابته وتحليل التدفقات النقديه الداخله والخارجه ومتابعة الانحراف بين ماتم دراسة ومايتم تنفيذه
وسوف اقدم لسيادتكم نظام تكاليف لشركات المقاولات والتى من خلال اتباع هذا النظام بكل حرف فيه سوف تجدون حل او اجابه لسؤالكم هذا 
محمد سيد حنفى 
محاسب فى شركة مقاولات


----------



## العبد الفقير (26 فبراير 2010)

أوافق الاساتذة والاخوان فيما قالوه وبالخص تسعير الشركات الغير نظامية التي تعتمد على العمالة السائبة ولا تبتع الطريقة العلمية في البناء

هناك نقطة اخرى شركات المقاولات التي ليس لها "تسويق***" متميز قد يكون من الصعب استمرارها


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (26 فبراير 2010)

نحن بانتظار مساهمة الأخ محمد سيد حنفي، والتي ستكون مهمة بالتأكيد


----------



## smasem66 (17 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل يا اخواني بارك الله فيكم

طبعا انتم اسهبتكم كثيرا في الموضوع واتفقتم جميعا واتفق معكم على ان سؤ الاداره هو سبب خساره اي كيان

وسؤ الاداره يبدأ عندنا في الدول العربيه من سؤ ادارة الدوله والاعتماد على الثقات دون الاعتماد على الكفائات

والتفرقه العنصريه البغيضه في شركاتنا في تسميه المهندسين (مهندس موقع - مهندس مكتب) وعليه يتم اعطاء مهندس المكتب راتب اقل من نظيره من مهندسي الموقع على نفس مستوى الكفائة مما نتج عنه سؤ حال التصميم والاعمال المكتبيه نظرا لاحساس كثيرا من مهندسي المكتب الفني بالظلم وعدم التقدير واصبح مهندس المكتب الفني الكفؤ عمله نادره جدا واتجه الكل للموقع بحثا عن الراتب العالي وقلة وقت الدوام وقلة العمل ايضا


اريد ان اسمع رأيكم في تلك التفرقه العنصريه بين مهندس المكتب ومهندس الموقع داخل نفس الشركه من ناحية الرواتب والامتازات الماديه والمكافئات وخلافه


----------



## faiqmohmed (18 مايو 2010)

افتخر بوجود هكذا مهندسين عرب اكفاء


----------



## م.أبو أديب (28 مايو 2010)

كل ما كان العقد متكامل كل ما كان المشروع انجح وبالتالي المقاول أكسب

لديك مدخلات ومخرجات إعمل على توظيف المدخلات بشكل مناسب وقبل ذلك اعمل على توفير المدخلات الضروريه والواجب توفرها ستحصل حتما على المحرجات الصحيحه 

اهم المدخلات هي الموارد الماليه 
ثم تأتي بعدها الموارد البشريه والمعدات 

كل هذا بالتخطيط السليم والتوظيف المناسب يصب في مصلحة العمل 

ولكن قد تكون كسبان ولكن بالامكان ان تكسب أكثر مما كسبت 

بالتالي قد تعتبر خسران في عرف البعض لذلك التخطيط والتوظيف لهما دور بارز في هذه الحاله

تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## أ.عبدالعزيز العيسى (23 يونيو 2012)

ماشاء الله الموضوع رائع و التجاوب اكثر روعه 

لكن لاحظت إغفال الجانب القانوني بشكل كبير على الرغم من دوره المهم في ترجمة العقود لمهام و ألتزامات وغيره.. 

فعلاً نقاش شيق


----------



## molateam2 (23 يونيو 2012)

اعتقد اننا نقسم الموضوع الى نقطتين
1- هل نحنا بنخسر
2- هل ممكن نربح اكتر

بالنسبة للنقطة الاولى التركيز على الوضع الحالي بالمعطيات الحالية بدراسة المشاريع الحالية 
هل المشاريع بتتم ولا بتقيف قبل النهايتها 
هل نحنا بنقدر التكاليف بسعر اقل من الحقيقي 
هل في non seen كثيرة (تخطيط ضعيف)
مدى التحقيق الربح المفترض 

دي مرحلة

الملرحلة التانيا
كيف انا اقدر احسن وضعي
1- الكفائة الادارية 
2- الاستخدام الامثل للعمالة وزيادة الانتاجية
3- التحفيز ورح الجماعة 
4- المعدات واستخدام الاحسن او التطوير 
5- نظم المراقبة متابعة المشاكل والتنبؤ بها ووو
6- حتى بعده بيجي سمعة الشركة وروح التحدي للشركة

جتلاحظ انه لو عندك قسم تخطيط فيه ناس كفائة حقيقية معظم الموضوع بيتحل على سبيل المثال الـ banana curve ممكن يوضح كيف ان شركة حجمها اصغر من شركتك تقدر تنافسك وتنفذ المشروع كان عندها نفس امكانيات شركتك وهكذا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 يونيو 2012)

فيصل الفديع الشريف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
> سؤالك جميل أخي عبدالرحمن ومباشر ومفيد ، لماذا تخسر شركات المقاولات؟ والاجابة عليه واسعة وطويلة حيث ان المؤثرات التي تتعلق به كثيرة. ومع أن شركات المقاولات لها خصوصية فيما يتعلق بطبيعة عملها ، الا ان سهولة دخول قطاع المقاولات يجعل الكثير يعتقد بسهولتها وأنها مستودع للأرباح ، لكن الامر ليس بهذه السهولة على الاطلاق ، فالنسبة الاكبر من الشركات التي تُعلن إفلاسها هي شركات مقاولات ، وذلك لأن العملية معقدة ودقيقة وتحتاج الى تخطيط وتحكم كبيرين.
> أعتقد شخصياً ان السبب الرئيسي في موضوع الخسائر يتعلق بمدى القدرة على التحكم في التدفقات النقدية Cash flow فبدون معرفة التدفقات المستقبلية والفعلية والتخطيط لها بدقه سواء التدفقات الواردة أو التدفقات النقدية الصادرة لا يمكن التنبؤ بالمشاكل ومبادرة حلولها قبول وقوع المشاكل او زيادة احتمال عدم إمكانية حلها. السيولة النقدية تجعل المقاول إما سلطان او سجين ،، او على الاقل كادحٌ طول عمره. ومع أن هذا الامر ينطبق على كل المنشاءآت التجارية ، الا انه واضح بشكل كبير في شركات المقاولات ، لأن الدفع في الغالب على الانجاز ، فإذا لم يكن لدى المقاول سيولة يستطيع بها إنجاز ما يمكن ان يجعله يستحق اموالا على هذا الانجاز ، فإنه لن يتمكن من تطوير التدفقات الوارده في الوقت الذي يستمر فيه نزيف التدفقات الصادرة حتى يصل الى الوقت الذي لا يستطيع فيه الحركة فيتوقف.
> هناك عوامل اخرى مهمه كأسلوب الادارة وتوفر الطاقات البشرية المؤهلة ، والتسعير ، وإدارة المشتروات ، وأمور أخرى متعدده لها بالتأكيد ثأتير قوي على موضوع الارباح والخسائر. وللإجابة على سؤالك عن ما يمكن أن تعمله حتى تربح الشركة ،، أنصحك أولا بالتأني في دراسة الوضع الحالي حتى تضع يدك على الجرح ، أي تعرف المشكلة اولا من أين ، هل هناك خطأ في التسعير ، هل التكاليف الغير مباشرة عالية ، هل التدفقات النقدية غير متوازنه ، كيف يتم تمويل المشاريع ، ماهي إجراءآت الصرف على الاعمال ، مدى الصلاحيات ، وهكذا ،، في الغالب إذا عرفت الداء سهل عليك وصف الدواء.
> ...




بارك الله فيك يا دكتور , وجزاك عنا خيرا بتلك الكلمات والكنوز التي بين السطور

وأنصح نفسي واخواني بقراءة مقالات د. فيصل الفديع الشريف علي الاقتصادية الالكترونية
http://www.aleqt.com/author/fisal_alsharif?&page=2


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 يونيو 2012)

smasem66 قال:


> والتفرقه العنصريه البغيضه في شركاتنا في تسميه المهندسين (مهندس موقع - مهندس مكتب) وعليه يتم اعطاء مهندس المكتب راتب اقل من نظيره من مهندسي الموقع على نفس مستوى الكفائة مما نتج عنه سؤ حال التصميم والاعمال المكتبيه نظرا لاحساس كثيرا من مهندسي المكتب الفني بالظلم وعدم التقدير واصبح مهندس المكتب الفني الكفؤ عمله نادره جدا واتجه الكل للموقع بحثا عن الراتب العالي وقلة وقت الدوام وقلة العمل ايضا



أختلف معك خصوصا في


> واتجه الكل للموقع بحثا عن الراتب العالي وقلة وقت الدوام وقلة العمل ايضا


 فالعكس صحيح وهو قلة دوام المكتب عن الموقع وقلة العمل البدني للمكتب عن الموقع والراتب للموقع افضل منة في المكتب لسنوات الخبرة القليلة ومع زيادة الخبرة تزداد رواتب مهندسي المكتب خصوصا مهندس المكاتب الفنية للمقاولات عن نظرائهم من مهندسي الموقع

اما بالنسبة للاتجاة لتنفيذ فالمشكلة في تحديد المهندسين للمسمي الوظيفي المناسب لهم من بداية تخرجهم , فنادرا ما تجد مهندس مصمم او مكتب فني كفء من بداية تخرجة ينتقل الي مهندس تنفيذ لانة سيكون اقل كفاءة من نظيرة الذي استمر بنفس ال career من البداية

ورواتب مهندسين التصميم بالمكاتب الاستشارية متدنية لحديثي التخرج والخبرات الصغيرة أما الخبرات الكبيرة فليس لها حد , علي عكس التنفيذ
اما مهندسي المكتب الفني بشركات المقاولات فرواتبهم قريبة من النتفيذ عن قله الخبرة ومع الخبرة تتعدي رواتبهم رواتب مدراء المشاريع , وهذا واقع قد لمستة


----------



## gaber osman (9 يناير 2013)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## mahmoud hegazy85 (31 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع أكثر من رائع


----------



## REFAAT GRIDA (17 سبتمبر 2013)

حوار هادف وبناء جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (3 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نبيه بلفقيه (11 ديسمبر 2013)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد الرحمن - عمان 

 
الزملاء الكرام
العنوان كبير والإجابة عليه أكبر
بكل بساطة دعاني صاحب الشركة (الشيخ) لمكتبه وقال لي(بصفتي مهندس خبرة جديد على الشركة)
ليه حنا نخسر وغيرنا يربح ؟
أبغاك تقول لي ويش نسوي للشركة عشان تربح ؟؟

ما رأي الزملاء بالسؤال؟
كيف أبدا؟
ما هي محاور الموضوع؟
في رأسي مواضيع كثيرة جدا لتطوير الشركة ولكن هل من دعم من الزملاء من الذين مروا بهذه التجربة النادرة (تطوير شركات المقاولات)

لانه الان كل من حك شعره فتح شركة مقاولات وحصل على مكسب 5 % من قيمة المشروع وقال عنها مكاسب ضخمه ونسي المصاريف الاداريه الثابته التي تقصم ظهر البعير


----------

